# My Bike has become an ornament ! must go



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Its been sat there for two years lol ! I've had a dodgy knee since ACL reconstruction and 2 cartilage tears, just had op to remove arthritis at the age of 38 in the knee. Anyway I cannot keep looking at it so it must go, what do people think about the price, I know bikes are like cars and depreciate but this is really "as new".

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Santa-Cru...1154544920?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3cce061d18

Doing a house clean as I have too much cash lying around !


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

and jesus christ, ebay know how to rob you for fees, £75 final fee, £5 listing, clicked reserve and that was £78 so removed that !


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Say, thats a nice bike!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic bike :thumb:

Be careful how you handle payment, last thing you want is for someone to arrange cash on collection and then ride off on it!!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Fantastic bike :thumb:
> 
> Be careful how you handle payment, last thing you want is for someone to arrange cash on collection and then ride off on it!!


My knee is fecked lol.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovely bike, might be worth putting it on BikeRadar or PinkBike?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Bike radar is full of c##ts! I had a brand new ex9 with 2ks worth of add ons and they were bidding me 1500quid! They are jokers.... stick with ebay mate, beautiful bike though i wish id kept my santa cruz


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

kings.. said:


> Bike radar is full of c##ts! I had a brand new ex9 with 2ks worth of add ons and they were bidding me 1500quid! They are jokers.... stick with ebay mate, beautiful bike though i wish id kept my santa cruz


Errr...bit harsh. :wall:

You get the same jokers on any site with a classifieds section. The main point being its free to sell and no one forces you to accept silly offers.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

rinns said:


> Its been sat there for two years lol ! I've had a dodgy knee since ACL reconstruction and 2 cartilage tears, just had op to remove arthritis at the age of 38 in the knee. Anyway I cannot keep looking at it so it must go, what do people think about the price, I know bikes are like cars and depreciate but this is really "as new".
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261151469444
> 
> Doing a house clean as I have too much cash lying around !


Very nice machine with top components. If you don't get what you're looking for on ebay would you consider breaking the bike and selling the frame, wheels and components separately? I'd be interested in the group set if you did.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck mate, that's a beauty.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Z4-35i said:


> Very nice machine with top components. If you don't get what you're looking for on ebay would you consider breaking the bike and selling the frame, wheels and components separately? I'd be interested in the group set if you did.


Hi, i wouldn't know where to start and wouldn't want the hassle as it will take time, something that's missing in my life with three kids and a company to run.

Hopefully it will go, if not i may keep and relist in a few months before summer


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

No problem, good luck with the sale.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Good luck with the sale. I am in the same position with regards trying to sell a £4k mountain bike. I am reluctant to put it on ebay but had no luck through bike forums.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck with the sale. 
Took me a few attempts to sell my Bianchi


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Will see how it goes, may even ask the shop that built it to sell it for me. Ornpart it out if needs be.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Never sold, gave one guy who needs to find the time to view. Other than that i suppose jan is not the best time to sell. Thinking about parting it out.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Z4-35i said:


> Very nice machine with top components. If you don't get what you're looking for on ebay would you consider breaking the bike and selling the frame, wheels and components separately? I'd be interested in the group set if you did.


What do younthink the groupset would fetch on ebay, still got all the boxes and manuals,

Prices seem decent for what is on ebay at the mo


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice bike, take a Lappiere spicy 916 in px LOL


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Nice bike, take a Lappiere spicy 916 in px LOL


Your not gonna tell me its a small. Maybe?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rinns said:


> Your not gonna tell me its a small. Maybe?


It's a large, I am 6'3", yours looks nice.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Shaun said:


> It's a large, I am 6'3", yours looks nice.


That spicy looks way overkill for what I need, I need something that ain't worth thousands that I can jump on now and a gain (like twice a year).

How much do you reckon yours is worth , get it on ebay and I will do a deal on mine ;-)


----------

